# Remington 700 Sendero Issue, HELP!



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

I need some advice/opinions on an issue I'm having with my rifle. This is a brand new, never been fired Remington 700, 7mm rem mag. I finally got the scope mounted and took it to the range to start breaking in, I also bought a box of HSM 168 gr. 7mm rem mag. I chambered the first round and tried locking down the bolt and it wouldn't budge. I tried a few in the box and same thing, very very hard, some eventually locked down but that was after I put all I had to lock it down, it extracts the shells fine. Then I cleared the rifle and cycled the bolt with no bullets in the gun and it was smooth. My question is, do you guys think it's the HSM ammo and maybe the case or neck size just isn't cut to the right length? Or do you think it's the bolt, chamber, or extractor? I am praying it's just the ammo as I plan on going and buying a another brand and see what happens. I have put a lot of money into the rifle and I just hope I don't have to send it to a gun smith or put anymore money into it to fix this BRAND NEW rifle. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Just like you said, try a different type of ammo first. If it has the same result I would take it and have the headspace checked. If you have calipers you may be able to measure the hsm rounds and compare them to the saami chamber drawings.

Did the rounds have any markings when extracted? Any sign of rifling imprinting on the ogive of the bullet or case shoulder contact? You could try blackening a round with shape and chamber it. Contact should rub the marker away in the problem area.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Send it back.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Locking lug is binding.Like the other 2 cats said,check headspace and send back if the shells are correct.The part not working is the part that'll hit you right between the eyes if it comes apart.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a Sendero in 7 mag and it chambers and cycles HSM 168s with no issues. Sounds like a headspace issue on the rifle. Buy some cheap other brands of ammo and see if you have the same issue. It could possibly be a bad run of HSM as that is basically reloaded ammo. 

It also be that the throat on your barrel is tighter than most. The Berger VLDs are very long and if you don't space them to fit your rifle specifically, they can touch he lands, and basically when you force the bolt closed you are changing the OAL of the bullet. It may not be the actual brass binding, rather the bullet being reseated. A different brand/style of bullet might tell that story.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Well it's not the ammo, bought a box of federal premiums and it didn't the same thing. Won't close. This is the first time I have ever seen this. I have had a muzzle break and new trigger installed by Aaron Roberts so I voided the warranty, guess I'll have to take it to a gun smith and put more money into it.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

TxHunter1214 said:


> Well it's not the ammo, bought a box of federal premiums and it didn't the same thing. Won't close. This is the first time I have ever seen this. I have had a muzzle break and new trigger installed by Aaron Roberts so I voided the warranty, guess I'll have to take it to a gun smith and put more money into it.


I would contact Remington about the issue. A muzzle brake and trigger install shouldn't void the warranty when it's obvuoiulsy a quality control issue.


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

If aaron worked on the gun, take it back to him. He'll likely fix it for free.


----------



## Beakbuster (Apr 28, 2015)

Try a go/ no go gauge and check the headspace. Aaron will do this before anything else is decided.
Have you cleaned out the chamber from stem to stern as it may have buildup from assembly still in it...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

When you chamber the round, are you feeding it from the magazine, or just laying the round on top of the magazine lips and using the bolt to push it into the chamber? It can make a difference with a controlled feed action when you have to push the edge of the extractor over the case's rim, versus it feeding up from the magazine under the edge of the extractor hook.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Make sure the chamber is clean and dry. Check the boltface. Take a case and make sure it will slip under the extractor. Also check that the ejector will push down and is not binding. All things you can easily check without taking it to a smith. Would be surprised if it was a chambering issue. If the extractor and ejector check out then a go gage will let you know if the chamber is cut deep enough.


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

First - stiff bronze chamber brush (NOT a bore brush) w/solvent; use vigorously, dry well. If still problematic, then see a gunsmith or send to factory.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

mine does the same thing (700V rebarred with a Hart .260 Remington). Bergers and custom ammo with Lapua bullets need to be feed from the magazine, not push fed. Shoots bug holes though...


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Well I took the rifle to Aaron Roberts and he figured out what the problem was within 2 minutes, which didn't surprise me, its the extractor. The extractor is not able to turn over on the shell because there is a very small piece that is sticking out of the bolt face that's catching the shell. I took that as good new, I don't have to take the barrel off and get into all that, only problem was that Aaron no longer replaces these riveted style extractors. He suggested I take it to a gunsmith or place that is certified to do warranty repair work on Remington's. Apparently its a little harder than just popping one out and putting a new one in. Does anyone know a place around Houston or even Katy that can replace this riveted style extractor? Maybe someone who is a certified warranty repair person so I don't have to put anymore money into the gun since I should have to be dealing with this? If I have to pay someone a little to just replace this and turn it around quickly I will if that what it takes. Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Glad you fixed it ( kinda). You tube it and get part from Remington directly. It's not that hard to do . Remington should cough up part no charge - they may want to see gun in house


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Call Brileys on lumpkin by 10 and the beltway. Everyone thinks they are shotgun only but that is not true.:texasflag


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

If you plan on keeping the rifle you might want to upgrade it to the Sako style extractor. I have a couple Remington 700's with the Sako extractor. Carry a cleaning rod with you when you go hunting in case your extractor breaks you can still push fired brass out from the muzzle end.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Well I took it to two different shops today, first I took it to the Freer Gun Shop, they are able to replace it but had a 6-8 week lead time and couldn't even give me a rough estimate on how much it would be, so I said no thanks. Then, I took it to Brileys and they said they can replace it as well, but it would also be 6-8 weeks before getting it back. The guy at Briley's said its not hard and would take him all of 10 minutes to do but he was backed up and I had to go to the back of the line. I understand there are guns in front of me, but come on its a 10 minute job and its done. Does anyone know of someone that can just get this done quicker than 6-8 weeks?


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Try Jerry Fountain at fountain firearms on s. Hwy 6. If he can't help you try John Boyd at Quality Arms on dairy ashford. He is not a gunsmith but he knows everybody and should be able to help. He is a great guy.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

TxHunter1214 said:


> Well I took it to two different shops today, first I took it to the Freer Gun Shop, they are able to replace it but had a 6-8 week lead time and couldn't even give me a rough estimate on how much it would be, so I said no thanks. Then, I took it to Brileys and they said they can replace it as well, but it would also be 6-8 weeks before getting it back. The guy at Briley's said its not hard and would take him all of 10 minutes to do but he was backed up and I had to go to the back of the line. I understand there are guns in front of me, but come on its a 10 minute job and its done. Does anyone know of someone that can just get this done quicker than 6-8 weeks?


You should have asked the guy at Brileys if he would fix it on the side for a hondo. Bet he would.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

You tube it - it will take you 30 mins vs 10 by gunsmith ....


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

reba3825 said:


> Try Jerry Fountain at fountain firearms on s. Hwy 6. If he can't help you try John Boyd at Quality Arms on dairy ashford. He is not a gunsmith but he knows everybody and should be able to help. He is a great guy.


Jerry passed away a number of years ago. Not sure who is in charge now.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

reba3825 said:


> Try Jerry Fountain at fountain firearms on s. Hwy 6. If he can't help you try John Boyd at Quality Arms on dairy ashford. He is not a gunsmith but he knows everybody and should be able to help. He is a great guy.


I believe Jerry passed a long time ago,but his two boys Oren and Slone can help you.Slone is the guy to talk to and is very nice and helpful.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I talked to Briley's about my Sendero and they recommended a smith out west side of Houston, maybe Fulshear area. Call Briley's back and ask again.


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

I you don't mind the drive to Hempstead, you might try Pete Piper at Precision Barrel Works. (979) 826-2563


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

G and S on Gulfbank Northside of Houston.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

All you need is an extractor and a pick. Its a 2-3 minute job. They are not riveted in like the older ones.


----------

